

Why Sergey Brin May Have Disclosed His Risk for Parkinson’s - fleaflicker
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/19/why-sergey-brin-may-have-disclosed-his-heightened-risk-for-parkinsons/

======
vaksel
I'd venture a guess that this is just a way to get billions in free publicity
for his wife's venture. Open sourcing doesn't really play for me since
Parkinsons is a well known disease so there'd be thousands of scientists
working on it already + its not like he can't afford the best of the best

~~~
greyman
Hmm, but the cure has not been discovered yet, IMHO, so even the best of the
best is not good enough. I wouldn't accuse Sergey of having ulterior
motives...if he really wanted just the publicity for his wife's venture, I
think he can do that openly with the help of Google.

My guess is, that discovering you tend to have Parkinson is not a joke...I
felt like he is just pondering how to accelerate the fighting against the
disease; it wouldn't be bad if Google throws itself in health field.

Let's see what happens and I for one wish Sergey all the best.

~~~
vaksel
I'm not really questioning his motives...I'm just saying that if there is
indeed an ulterior motive I find the free advertising much more likely than
the motive discussed in the article

I just don't see some scientist working in another field suddenly getting an
epiphany from reading about him having Parkinsons and going "OMG I better
switch my research to Parkinsons because 30 years from now Sergey Brin might
have it...the man co-founded Google, he is a national treasure!"

------
Ardit20
Maybe, he wanted to show that he is actually human!

